# Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?



## Ragustel (15. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich derzeit Urlaub habe, bin ich eifrig am Werkeln an meinem Teich samt kleinem aber feinen Sumpfgebiet. Bis auf den schmerzenden Rücken bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Leider sieht meine Pumpe einfach ziemlich störend und unschön aus so zwischen all der Natur. Über die Pumpe selber habe ich eine Holzkartoffelkiste gestülpt - das geht ja noch so. Aber aus der Pumpe kommt nun dieses graue Plastikrohr raus, dass dann in meinen Teich fließt.

Wie habt ihr denn Eure Teichpumpen versteckt oder gestaltet, damit diese nicht das Gesamtbild stören und trotzdem zum reinigen gut zugänglich sind??

Wäre schön ein paar Ideen oder Beispiele zu bekommen!

Liebe Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## robsig12 (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hallo, ich persönlich habe das Rohr überwachsen lassen (Sprich Grünzeug) Am Ende vor dem Teich habe ich Steine  so aufgebaut, dass es recht natürlich aussieht. Passt halt bei meinen Gegebenheiten.

Stell doch mal Bilder von Deinem Teich ein, dann lassen sich viel leichter Tips zu deinen Gegebenheiten schreiben.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hallo Ragustel,

verstehen wir das richtig, Deine Teichpumpe befindet sich nicht im Teich ?? Dann ist die Kiste doch gar nicht so schlecht, ein paar Grünpflanzen davor und schon ist auch die Kiste den Blicken verborgen. Unsere Pumpe liegt auf dem Teichgrund und ist mit Ufermatte umwickelt, von der Pumpe sieht man nur den Ansaug-Korb.

Zum Rohr: wir haben zwar soweit wie möglich alle Schlauch-/Rohrverbindungen unterirdisch verlegt, aber die kurzen Enden, mit denen das nicht ging, bzw. die Schlauchstücken, die im Teich verlegt sind, sind ebenfalls mit Ufermatte umwickelt. Auf der Ufermatte ausserhalb des Teiches ist __ Moos ausgebracht, was dort sehr gut wächst.

Aber vielleicht ist es wirklich besser, wenn Du mal ein paar Bilder einstellst, damit wir uns vorstellen können, wie das zu lösende Problem aussieht.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hallo,..

ich bin auch mal auf die Lösungsvorschläge für Ragustel gespannt,..

bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus,. (Pumpe ist IM Teich in einer Kiste,.. und da geht oben ein Schlauch raus)...
 
nicht mehr ganz so schlimm wie auf dem alten Bild von 2008,.. aber
der Schlauch muss bei mir auch noch getarnt werden.

Ich persönlich will Pflanzen im Wasser direkt auf den Kasten stellen. (Kiste ist von oben zu)
mfG. Micha


----------



## baumr (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hallo
Ich habe zwar meine Pumpe im Teich, mußte aber trotzdem etwas Technik verstecken. Ich habe ein kleines Bootshaus darüber gestellt, habe ich aber auch schon mit einer Windmühle gesehen.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hallo Rolf,..

dein kleines Bootshaus gefällt mir auch  besonders auch der Landungssteg 
 
Bei mir steht neben dem Teich eine Hundehütte (habe zwar auch einen Hund),
drinnen ist aber mein kompletter Screenmatic 18 von Oase und der ist auch nicht ganz so klein 
(ins "Obergeschoss"  passen da auch noch ein paar Elektroverteiler oder Steckdosen für Trafos.)


mfG. Micha


----------



## Ernie (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

bei uns ist es ein Haus mit Wasserrad geworden

 
( das Wasserrad fehlt noch auf den Bild )
Vom Zaun aus , kann man die Hauswandabziehen und reingehen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hi,
et gibt da auch so ne steinnachbildungen, da kannste die pumpe drunter verstecken - hab ich mal bei oa*e gesehen, die gibts auch für die *außenstehenden* pumpen. sauch einfach mal auf deren site

die rohre könnte man z.b. auch gut unter steinfolie verstecken


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hallo nach Bayern,..

wie ist die Pumpen / Rohr Tarnung denn nun weiter gegangen ??

Leider kamen ja nicht allzuviele Beispiele,...
meinen Pumpenschlauch muss ich auch noch umwickeln,..
die Pumpenkiste ist sicherlich aber bald zugewachsen,... (vergleiche Bild oben  )
 
mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hi Micha,

magst du den nicht mit Steinfolie kaschieren ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hallo Ralf,..

ich mag diese Steinfolie irgendwie nicht,.. ich werde auch Ufermatte nehmen und diese "zuranken" lassen,....

Entweder mit "__ Efeu" von hinten,.. oder direkt mit Wasser aus dem Teich...

mfG.


----------



## Kiki (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie verpackt man eine Pumpe nett?*

Hallo !

Ich habe meine Technik hinter einer Haselnuss versteckt. Dann habe ich noch ein Tarnnetz ( die sind ja dafür gemacht ! ) der BW drübergeworfen. Sieht man jetzt nicht mehr und man kann jederzeit schnell dran !


----------

